# Radio et Apple TV



## bibibenate (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais pouvoir écouter des Radios sur mon AppleTV mais d'autres que celles proposées par défaut.
Notamment l'excellente Ibiza Global Radio mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour personnaliser un flux.
Savez-vous s'il existe une possibilité ?

Merci


----------



## Oizo (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Ibiza Global Radio peut s'écouter dans iTunes, je ne connais pas l'AppleTV, mais s'il se synchronise avec iTunes ça devrait marcher.

Dans iTunes, aller dans le menu 'Avancé' et choisir 'Ouvrir le flux audio', rentrer cette adresse :
http://s6.viastreaming.net:7010/

Il faudra peut-être créer une liste de lecture et y mettre le flux pour le voir sur l'AppleTV.


----------



## bibibenate (24 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Effectivement ce lien permet bien d'avoir le streaming d'IbizaGlobalRadio mais même en créant une liste de lecture je ne peux pas l'exporter sur l'appleTV.
De toutes façons, je pense que si j'y arrivais, cela ne fonctionnerait pas de manière indépendante, à savoir ordinateur hôte éteint, ce qui est mon cas dans 99% de mon utilisation AppleTV.
Par contre avec AirTunes je peux lire sur mes enceintes du salon la radio d'iTunes de l'ordi mais ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que je veux.

L'idéal serait de pouvoir avoir les apps sur l'Atv parce que j'ai téléchargé l'App IbizaGlobalRadio de Tunin.fm ou icar Radio et c'est génial parce qu'on a la possibilité de choisir la qualité du flux et en HQ, le son est top !!

Je vais continuer mes investigations...

L'AppleTv est vraiment un objet extraordinaire et c'est dommage qu'on soit limité par des bêtises comme ça.

SVP, Apple, retravaillez dessus et considérez la à la hauteur de son potentiel.

Merci


----------



## fpoil (11 Septembre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas : cela marche chez moi. Créé une liste de lecture dans iTunes, mis mon lien vers radio nova, synchronisé mon Apple tv. Je retrouve ma liste sur celle ci et écoute en ce moment le flux...


----------



## bibibenate (11 Septembre 2010)

Même avec ton ordinateur éteint ?


----------



## fpoil (11 Septembre 2010)

Oui, du moins iTunes fermé ... Il suffit amha que le flux soit lisible par iTunes pour qu'il puisse être synchronisé avec une atv (je suis sous iTunes 10 mais je doute qu'il y ait une relation)


----------



## bibibenate (11 Septembre 2010)

Et oui mais en fait, contrairement a Steve Jobs et sa nvelle Apple TV, je n'utilise pas mon AppleTv avec mon Mac allumé, je stocke tout sur le DD.
En fait, il faudrait pouvoir ouvrir un flux directement depuis l'Apple TV...


----------



## fpoil (11 Septembre 2010)

Euh je crois qvue tu ne m'a pas compris: je lis directement depuis l'atv mon flux radio sans l'aide de mon ordi. C'etait juste une boutade pour dire que je n'avais pas fait le test d'eteindre complètement mon ordi, juste iTunes ( pour streamer depuis un ordi vers une atv il faut qu'itunes soit ouvert).

Bref j'arrive donc bien à écouter une net radio que j'ai ajouté moi-même depuis une atv sans avoir besoin d'un Mac allumé.


----------

